#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Μετρητής αποστάσεων Bosch GLM 80 Professional - Πωλήθηκε

## arisarg

*Ο μετρητής βρίσκεται στο κουτί του και δεν έχει ανοιχθεί, είναι σφραγισμένο.  Πωλείται στην τιμή κόστους από e-shop του εξωτερικού.*

*Η λύση υψηλής τεχνολογίας για άνετη μέτρηση*

         Νέα λειτουργικότητα χάρη στον ενσωματωμένο αισθητήρα κλίσης 360°         Ακριβής και απλός χειρισμός χάρη στην αυτόματα περιστρεφόμενη, φωτιζόμενη οθόνη         Μέχρι και 25.000 ξεχωριστές μετρήσεις ανά φόρτιση χάρη στην τεχνολογία ιόντων λιθίου         Αυτόματη αποθήκευση των τελευταίων 20 τιμών μέτρησης και μιας σταθερής         Επαναφόρτιση μέσω στάνταρ σύνδεσης Micro-USB         Δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης της λειτουργίας χρονοδιακόπτη β€“ για ακριβείς μετρήσεις από δύσκολες θέσεις         Μικρός και εύχρηστος         Αξιόπιστος βοηθός σε κάθε εργοτάξιο χάρη στη στιβαρή κατασκευή 
*Υλικά παράδοσης: GLM 80 Professional*
    πιστοποιητικό κατασκευαστή, τσάντα προστασίας, μπαταρίA 1,25Ah Li-ion, φορτιστής.
Τιμή 136 ευρώ
Πληροφορίες : Άρης

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

